#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Engineers Discussion Zone - Ask and resolve queries and so much more.. >  >  Please any body solve this  java program problem with sql server 2005 ....please help

## khem singh

error found java.sql.sqlException:[Microsoft][odbc sql server driver][sql server] Loginfailed for user'satish-pc/satish'.





  Similar Threads: problem solve sites WoooooW! HEllo Engineers! Lets solve a problem :) Please solve this java error in the code Please help me to solve  the following problem..... Solve problem of Capacitor

----------

